# Everyone please help!



## cuddlbug00 (Mar 7, 2012)

My 8 1/2 year old doberman, Chevy, is going through liver failure right now. She is on a few hundred dollars worth of meds each month, as well as monthly lab work and expensive food. She had dropped from 78lbs down to 46.2 lbs and with the meds and food change she is now back up to almost 70lbs. I entered her in this contest and if I will it will really help with the cost of her meds and food as well as her vet bills. Please vote and share as much as you can!!!!

GNC Live Well - GNC Pets Photo Contest | Facebook


----------

